# what u get in memberhsip pack



## f-l-e-t-c-h (Aug 14, 2006)

as above i know the sticker and how much is it??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe this will help...


----------



## f-l-e-t-c-h (Aug 14, 2006)

cheers for that...... i will be signing up then..... sounds good

its good to actually have a car forum where u can talk about cars..... when i been on others its all 15 year olds talking about random things and nothing to do with cars.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I never got the notebook pen or cards


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> I never got the notebook pen or cards


I think the reps are getting them , the Scottish rep is a shy retiring lass so she may be a wee bit slow :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> the Scottish rep is a shy retiring lass


<Ahem!!!!> Who me? 



wallsendmag said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > I never got the notebook pen or cards
> ...


My co-pilot felt a tad [smiley=sick2.gif] on the scenic route home at the last meet :twisted: .

Notebooks and pens? I'm off to find out ...............

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> [My co-pilot felt a tad [smiley=sick2.gif] on the scenic route home at the last meet :twisted: . Hev x


Strange that mine too :lol:


----------

